# Lack of Pan Cars?????



## Tehachapi Flash (Mar 30, 2006)

What am I missing? I've been looking for either a New, or used Link type Pan Car, or even a T plate car for several days now, and have found few to none "in stock, New", and very little used???? Thanks for your help. Ron


----------



## ta_man (Apr 10, 2005)

Tehachapi Flash said:


> What am I missing? I've been looking for either a New, or used Link type Pan Car, or even a T plate car for several days now, and have found few to none "in stock, New", and very little used???? Thanks for your help. Ron


Well, just looked at your post titled "*Wanted-1/0th, link pan car*":



Tehachapi Flash said:


> Prefer STRYKER 2K11, or KSG SCX, or CRC.


Nothing there about T-Plate cars at all. Just because no one has the 3 models you ask for doesn't mean others aren't available. Based on that post I can see why you might not have received many offers.


----------



## Tehachapi Flash (Mar 30, 2006)

Thank you TA man,
Yeah, I didn't word either one of those posts very well. (I'm old, give me a break) On this post I was meaning to question why there are not many "New Link" cars available from the manufacters of the kits. They are all "out of stock"? The second thing was the lack of available "used T plate" cars. It seems to be cheaper to buy an older car, then change over to the new chassis. Thanks for calling me on that. I'll try to think things out better before I post. Ron


----------



## djcyder (Jun 23, 2010)

Tehachapi Flash said:


> Thank you TA man,
> seems to be cheaper to buy an older car, then change over to the new chassis. Thanks for calling me on that.



Yes it is, also in many sportsman classes you don't need the latest and greatest anyway. I always see used pan cars in the forsale section in fact I just picked up one last week. A lot of the older cars still have a lot of life in them.


----------

